# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Formula 1 - 2011 season

## Siobhan

What a way to kick of the new season and long may Vettel continue to rack up the points... over 8 tenths faster with no KERS..  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------

alan45 (28-03-2011), Chloe O'brien (31-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

Fantastic job by Lewis in 2nd place even with the aerodynamic damage to the underside of his car. Its been a good start to the new season. Miss Robert Kubica though. His replacement did very well too. 3rd place for Petrov.

----------


## Siobhan

Yeah.. missed Robert... just before Brundle I had said "if Petrov is in 3rd place, I can only imagine what Kubica could do"... Mclaren was very wise to get rid of the new founded gismos and go back to basics... Good job by Hamilton.

----------

alan45 (28-03-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> What a way to kick of the new season and long may Vettel continue to rack up the points... over 8 tenths faster with no KERS..


He is going to be unstoppable again this year.

----------


## Siobhan

> He is going to be unstoppable again this year.


I would be very happy with that.. I was wondering if his comment after qualification "we are what we are" was a dig at Hamiliton for saying they were just a drinks company and not F1 pedigree..

----------


## Perdita

Revised 2011 Malaysian Grand Prix Result

1 Sebastian Vettel (Red Bull) 
2 Jenson Button (McLaren)
3 Nick Heidfeld (Renault)
4 Mark Webber (Red Bull)
5 Felipe Massa (Ferrari)
6 Fernando Alonso (Ferrari) *
7 Kamui Kobayashi (Sauber)
8 Lewis Hamilton (McLaren) *
9 Michael Schumacher (Mercedes)
10 Paul Di Resta (Force India)
* Hit with 20-second penalties.

----------


## Siobhan

another amazing quali and race for Vettel.... Webber did a fantastic job to finish in 4th with 4 pitstops and no KERS....

----------


## Chloe O'brien

2 out of 2. Beat that Alsono.  Young Paul Di Resta is making a good start to his F1 career.

----------


## Siobhan

> 2 out of 2. Beat that Alsono.  Young Paul Di Resta is making a good start to his F1 career.


He is.. considering he is in a Force india... Hamilton started in a very fast McLaren so we can't really judge the rest of the newbies against him...

----------


## alan45

Superb win by Lewis Hamilton in China. 

The prize for best drive has to go to Mark Webber who finished third after starting in 18th on the grid

----------


## Siobhan

> Superb win by Lewis Hamilton in China. 
> 
> The prize for best drive has to go to Mark Webber who finished third after starting in 18th on the grid


Totally agree Alan.. Webber was my driver of today... RBR still doesn't have the KERS working... Vettel would have nailed it, even with the tyre wear, if KERS was working.. Bad call from them not to bring him in when the McLarens came in. Would have loved to have seen Rosberg or Massa on the podium too... Every driver drove their socks off today.. best race of the Season so far

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What a race.  Webber did a fantastic job.  I loved Jenson team radio talk "Webber is coming to get you"

----------


## alan45

> Totally agree Alan.. Webber was my driver of today... RBR still doesn't have the KERS working... Vettel would have nailed it, even with the tyre wear, if KERS was working.. Bad call from them not to bring him in when the McLarens came in. Would have loved to have seen Rosberg or Massa on the podium too... Every driver drove their socks off today.. best race of the Season so far


Lewis was able to do three pit stops and still win the race

----------


## Siobhan

> What a race.  Webber did a fantastic job.  I loved Jenson team radio talk "Webber is coming to get you"


I loved Coultard's comment after that.. "the only way that could be any scarier if it was said in the dark"..  :Lol:  

Well done Hamilton.. don't like him as a person (ditto Alonso) but I do admire his driving

----------


## Siobhan

Vettel wins again but my god what a fabby race... so nailbitting and exciting.. loved every minute of it

----------

Chloe O'brien (23-05-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh that was the best F1 race I've seen in a while. Seb had to work hard for his win, but he delivered the goods, and Schumey up to 6th place he's getting there,he's getting there.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

Really really enjoyed it and loved the chat with Vettel and Hamilton before going on to the podium.. they are both dedicated to their sport and you can see they both love it and no hard feelings among them... 
Schumacher was fabby, he held off Rosberg for lap after lap.. well done Michael

----------


## alan45

I agree. It really was a brilliant race. Superb driving from the top three and so nice to see how friendly Lewis and Sebastian were afterwards. They really seemed to enjoy the tussle. The rule changes have made F1 much more exciting and great entertainment.

----------

Siobhan (23-05-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

I know I am not the biggest Hamilton fan but I do think he is a good driver.. however, it is stuff like this that turns me right off him.. Since Spain last week he first accused Schumacher of holding him up in favour of his friend Vettel... Schumacher came back saying yes Vettel is his friend but he is contracted to Mercedes so it would have been worse to hold Hamilton up... Now he is saying that stewards have to keep an eye on toro rosso as they held him up for their sister team... Just face is Lewis.. you were fast but not fast enough. Vettel kept a very cool head last Sunday and held you off for 30 laps without the use of DRS or KERS.... maybe a few more laps and you could have won but tough, you didn't get over it...

----------

Chloe O'brien (27-05-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I was reading his moan in the newspaper on the bus to work this morning. And I just thought stop throwing the toys out of the pram Lewis.  Vettel won because Red Bull have the faster car get over it.  Michael did admit to getting out of the road because he knew that the Mercedes car isn't fast enough yet but they're trying, and even if Lewis theory is true would he not have done the same thing to Alonso or Michael himself to let button win.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

He was having another moan in the metro today blaming the Torro Rosso drivers for holding him up.

----------


## Siobhan

> He was having another moan in the metro today blaming the Torro Rosso drivers for holding him up.


So far today he has blamed Massa and the stewards... he just has to control himself.. He is too gung ho! While Vettel is keeping his head cool, he seems to be losing his

----------


## alan45

Vettel was lucky to win today. His tyres were Donald Ducked and the restart in lap 72 saved him from being overtaken.  Poor Lewis sounds like a spoilt brat and Im a fan.

----------


## Siobhan

> Vettel was lucky to win today. His tyres were Donald Ducked and the restart in lap 72 saved him from being overtaken.  Poor Lewis sounds like a spoilt brat and Im a fan.


Yeah Vettel did benefit from the restart but they all had the same chance to change the tyres and make an attack... If left would it have been a different outcome? who knows.. at that stage of the race we had button breathing down Alonso's neck which might have given Vettel the space he needed to keep them both behind him... Vettel, I have to say, it keeping a really cool head this year. Last year we would have seen really bad mistakes from him..  Button was amazing today.. Worked his ass of and I was convinced that he would have won it by half way through... 

I don't think the latest comments from Hamilton are going to help him....

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Hamilton should have gotten a bigger punishment than a 20 second band. The way he drove and his attidude he was lucky he didn't cause a serious accident. He really throwing the toys out of the pram lately and is doing himself no favours.

----------

Siobhan (05-06-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What an unbelievable race.  After nearly getting shoved of the track by his Team-mate JB snatches the win from Vettel's hands at the last gasp. I have to catch it on iplayer I missed it as I had to leave to take Marley to school for her trip.  Dam Rain.  Schumey gets 4th place. Next race Man your on that podium. And once again Hamilton throws the toys out of the pram. They have to give him a ban or a grid penalty place for nearly taking out Webber and Jensen.  He's an idiot.

----------

Siobhan (13-06-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

it was A-may-zing!!!

I was will Schumi along.. keep the guys back, keep the guys back.  less than half a lap  from the end and Vettel touches the damp bit... doh!! Button was on fire!! really good drive by him... 
but, best over take for me was Schumacher sneaking past both Koyioshi and Massa to get to 2nd place... brilliant!!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm going to watch it tonight. Schumey is disapointed with his 4th place finish after getting into 2nd place but the hunger is there.  Did you see the little trailer before the race with Michael, Seb and David Coultard in the buggy. Loved the banter between Michael and Seb about Michael over taking Seb.

----------


## Siobhan

That was really funny... it is on the BBC site so I will probably watch it again later

----------


## Siobhan

found it on youtube too: 




and this hahahahaha:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

BBC scraps F1 to keep clog-dancing channel 

THE BBC plans to dump Formula 1 to save BBC4 - home to shows such as Come Clog Dancing. 
The Beeb - which signed a Â£300million five-year deal to air motor racing in 2009 - is desperate to save the high-brow channel. 

Recent BBC4 shows have included one about a mass "flashmob" clog dance in Newcastle. 

There is also Secret Life of the Motorway, Caravans: A British Love Affair, Still Folk Dancing... After All These Years and The Beauty of Maps. 

The channel struggles to top audiences of more than a million, with most shows attracting just a few hundred thousand. 

In contrast, F1 brings in decent viewing figures. 

The Canadian Grand Prix drew more than eight million last week and there is normally between two and four million for each race. 

But it works out at about Â£1 per viewer, making it the BBC's most costly show and an easy target for bean-counters. 

The average cost of an hour of TV is just 7p per viewer. 

Scrapping F1 when the deal runs out in 2013 will cover the annual Â£54.3million budget of BBC4. The proposal will be put to the BBC Trust in the autumn. 

An insider said: "Axing F1 could be very controversial. Viewers will be livid." 

The BBC said: "No decisions have been taken."

----------


## Siobhan

Get rid of BBC4... and keep the GP..

----------


## Chloe O'brien

And BBC 3.  To axe the F1 would be a big mistake for the Beeb. The last thing we want is it to go to one of the cable channels like sky. It will be endless adverts just like it was when it was on ITV. how can they think about axing this for clog dancing.

----------


## Siobhan

Take that red bull rivals!! Another win (and record... most podiums in a row) for Vettel! Remove the quali mapping and he still gets pole.. doubt the changes next race will make any different to the red bulls either... Keep going Vettel.. lets see the new youngest double world champ come novemeber

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Got to watch Top Gear next Sunday 10 July 8pm Seb Vettel celeb guest in reasonable priced car  :Cheer:  xxx

----------

Siobhan (04-07-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Got to watch Top Gear next Sunday 10 July 8pm Seb Vettel celeb guest in reasonable priced car  xxx


What a really nice guy he was and so witty.

What a cracker of a race yesterday. Brilliant drive by Lewis, bad luck for Jensen and bad team orders for Mark. What difference was gained by Red Bull by not letting him overtake Sebastian

----------


## Siobhan

Vettel was brilliant on topgear last night.. he is just a genuine guy and you can't help but like him as a person

Red bull gained 2nd and 3rd... I think Horner was just worried he would have another Turkey 2010 on his hands and both cars go out... he was been over cautious.. Mark said he didn't listen to it and kept fighting... Vettel said he would have done the same as Mark.. they are there to race and that is what they will do

----------


## Chloe O'brien

How fabulous was Seb last night. How can anyone not like him. He was just brilliant.  Great reace yesterday bad luck for Jenson and Seb because of the pit stop errors but that just adds excitement.  Christian was right to give the orders as Seb and Mark would just went hell for leather and would have ended crashing, though I do feel for Mark.  Just a shame Schumacher had the penalty I'm sure he would have finished further up the grid than 9th if he hadn't got it.

----------

alan45 (11-07-2011), Siobhan (11-07-2011)

----------


## alan45

Last night was the first time I had seen Seb relaxed. He was very witty and seemed to know all about Top Gear. I enjoyed his impersonation of Mansell

----------


## Siobhan

> Last night was the first time I had seen Seb relaxed. He was very witty and seemed to know all about Top Gear. I enjoyed his impersonation of Mansell


He is a very funny guy.. I have watched many interviews of him and he is always comes across as a genuine person... It is probably one of the reason that BBC interview him so much...

----------


## Perdita

Nicole Scherzinger and Lewis Hamilton have become engaged, according to the X Factor judge's father. 

Alfonso Valiente referred to the Formula One driver as his "future son-in-law" and appeared to be under the assumption that their engagement was public knowledge. 

"You know about the proposal? Yes they are engaged," Valiente told The Mail On Sunday's Review magazine. "My future son-in-law is a really nice guy, really down-to-earth. My family all like him. The good spirit is there.

"He is sincere and he and my daughter seem genuinely happy together. Lewis is a really good guy."

Scherzinger and Hamilton have frequently been the subject of engagement rumours throughout their three-year relationship, all of which they have denied.

The most recent report came in May, when Hamilton let slip that Scherzinger was "planning the wedding".

----------


## alan45

I can sum up this weeks F1 at Nurburgring in just two words

LEWIS HAMILTON

----------


## Siobhan

Brilliant race.. it was swapping so much up front is was hard to tell who was going to win it... fantastic.. bring on next week...

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah, Yeah Alan you can stop grinning. Lewis was on top form and won a brilliant race, Red Bull will be back next week with a vengeance.

----------

Siobhan (26-07-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Nice win for Mr Vettel in Italy   :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

A we'll deserved win by Seb. Disappointed that Lewis was 4th. Cant help wondering if Lewis had used Scumacers dodgy tactics if he would have ended up facing the stewards

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh Alan you are not suggesting that there is one rule for Schumi and one rule for everyone else would you  :Nono:  I loved yesterday yelling at the telly "Don't let him past Schumi" all's fair in love and F1.

----------

Siobhan (12-09-2011)

----------


## Siobhan

Did Shiv enjoy the race on Sunday... Oh yes!! very much so!!!  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup: 

Was the moves by Schumacher controversial? Yes very much so 
Was the moves analyzed and ripped apart by Hamilton and Schumacher fans alike?? Yes very much so

This was "on the edge" of rules... Schumacher knows how to defend and defend well.. that "I thought it was only suppose to be 1 move" comment, well, it was only one move.. one to block and then once ahead of Hamilton and not along side of him, Schumacher moved back to the racing line.. within the limits of racing... Would Hamilton have been punished.. perhaps so.. he was this year for something similar and that was only due to the fact that he got a rap on the knuckle for it the previous time it went unpunished... If Michael tries something like this again, he will be punished I think

one move, three moves who cares??? NOT ME.. it was a fabby race and great skill by the top 5, which I am told this is the 1st time since 1970 that top 5 drivers home were world champions.. Can I see Vettel sealing his 2nd World Title in next 2 races?? Damn right I can... and may we have many more... 

One comment (and perhaps this will sum it up for non Vettel fans) I read "Great racing, bad championship".. Every race has been fantastic (except Valencia) but Vettel has run away with it.. maybe the championship would have been better if we have had the same excitement each race and the drivers title closer 

For me.. I am loving this season and I hope it is just as good next year (actually, I hope to understand the commentators next year  :Lol:  )

----------


## Siobhan

Nicked from BBC forum chat:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 

*Full transrcript from the pit wall to Schumacher just released*

Engineer: Michael, we're concerned you might get a penalty for blocking.

Michael: Why?

Engineer: Because Race Control just warned us you were blocking.

Michael: Blocking? Why - it's my own team-mate?

Engineer: No, it's Hamilton. That yellow helmet is Hamilton not Nico.

Michael: Oh (pause) I can't see anything in my mirrors.

Engineer: Are the mirrors broken?

Michael: No, somebody has stuck a nice photo of Kobayashi in the left mirror and Petrov in the right mirror.

Engineer: Can you repeat that?

Michael:  Only joking - hang on a second, we're coming up to Ascari ...Yes! And  again he fails to take The Schum! Get in there mein Sohn!

Engineer: Michael, you have to stop blocking.

Michael: We are having a nice battle.

Engineer: Charlie doesn't see it that way.

Michael: You know I wonder if I can get him onto the grass this lap...

Engineer: If you don't stop blocking I'm going to get Ross.

Michael: Not listening!

Ross: Michael, this is Ross. You have to leave room for Lewis at Ascari

Michael: There is plenty of room.

Ross: You need to leave a car's width of tarmac, not just a car's width between yours and the barrier.

Michael: This really is a nice lot of fun.

Ross: Michael, you have to leave Lewis room, if you collide-

Michael: He'll get the blame. He always gets the blame for everything. It won't be a problem.

Ross: We had enough trouble with Rubens last year.

Michael: Schum, Schum, Schum Schum, Schuuuuuuuuuum!

Ross: If you don't move over I'll tell people about 1994.

Michael: Er...you know, I think my tyres are going off.

----------

alan45 (13-09-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Superb  :Lol:  We want more Shumi blocking next week.

----------


## Siobhan

2 in a row... 1 of only 7 drivers ever to successfully do this and also the youngest... Well done Seb xxxxxx

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Oh did you see that sly move trying to force Button of the track at the begining. No wonder he's been nick named baby Schumi  :Big Grin:  Loved it well done Seb pity he didn't win but he's champion again. xxxxxx

----------


## Siobhan

but he didn't see him hehehehe... it was a sly move but fair play to Button for backing off and then saying "right, I am going to have you" and then going on to win.... I like these two together... Seb and Jenson seem to get on really well

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I don't know about a sly move but it was a superb move.  Seb knew exactly what he was going to do before the lights went out.  JB was the only one who was standing in his way off winning the title.  But I agree these two are great. They have the same nature.

----------


## Siobhan

World champion and constructors nicely wrapped up for Redbull.... 3 more wins and Seb matches the great Michael in most win in a season!!

----------


## Perdita

Seb has done it, congratulations!!!!  :Smile:

----------

